# Kinetic water ram



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

I picked up this from home depot last night, it was used only once in the rental department, paid 100 bucks. I tried it this morning on a drain that a "drains only" company couldn't clear... It knocked it out with two quick tries, took me a whole 5 mins to get this thing draining...the drain was supposed to be collapsed according to the other guy... It was a 2" branch with two floor sinks and two vents, nothing was capped or plugged while clearing... I'm very impressed to say the least... 

I'm wondering if any of you guys have used this before and winding the limitations of it... Or pros and cons anyone might have figured out about it...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Got one on the van at all times, suprises the hell outta me sometimes, don't smile while ur using it and careful on back2kcab fixtures


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/kinetic-water-ram-hair-balls-10386/

lot's of good info


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

a big old wet towel wrapped around the money end will make you smile. breid............:rockon:


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

Has anyone ever checked out a line after using the ram to check the quality of the cleared stoppage...my biggest concern is call backs... I'm kinda thinking the line should be cabled after it's been unblocked but really don't wanna do twice the work...

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> Has anyone ever checked out a line after using the ram to check the quality of the cleared stoppage...my biggest concern is call backs... I'm kinda thinking the line should be cabled after it's been unblocked but really don't wanna do twice the work...
> 
> Prescription Plumbing Inc
> P.O.Box 6378
> Oceanside, CA 92502





I've used mine several times in the last 5 months with no call backs.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> Has anyone ever checked out a line after using the ram to check the quality of the cleared stoppage...my biggest concern is call backs... I'm kinda thinking the line should be cabled after it's been unblocked but really don't wanna do twice the work...
> 
> Prescription Plumbing Inc
> P.O.Box 6378
> Oceanside, CA 92502


 It really should be only used on soft blockages, like grease or sludge. Not on roof drains, though seeing my helper get coated with rotten leaves and green water was priceless. Actually, it did get two of the roof drains flowing. Their blockage was mostly leaves. 
What I'm saying is that usually the kind of blockage you use this on, doesn't lend itself to rodding.


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

What's the biggest size drain it will work on...says it will open 3 & 4"

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have opened 4" drains.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have yet to own a kenitic ram. I need to get one I guess. Today could not get a cable around a shower trap. Only thing stopped up and I wished I had one. Wood floor so took a crawl under house and found 2"pvc trap, so upon cutting it out found it to be laden with tile grout. Replaced and rodded drain and found stoppage apprx, 3 feet further down line. Guess I'm curious if the ram would make one tend to get lazy when a easy enough repair option is at hand. I realize a slab scenario would have been a different outcome. My next attempt would have probably been a water ball.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

where in the world do they sell these for $100. homodepot where... i've never seen them sold so cheap! They're usually $250 minimum...


----------



## Prscptn Plmbng (Feb 15, 2011)

slowforthecones said:


> where in the world do they sell these for $100. homodepot where... i've never seen them sold so cheap! They're usually $250 minimum...


I went to home desperate to buy a jack hammer from the rental department and this was sitting on the for sale rack, guy said it's only been used once or twice and it looked it... I've seen them advertised in reeves journal and p & m magazines but never used one or heard if they work or not...figured for the sale price of 1 BILL if it didn't work...no worries... Just so happened I had a problematic drain call to go to the next day.... I would call the rental departments and see what they have for sale... Can find great deals

Prescription Plumbing Inc 
P.O.Box 6378 
Oceanside, CA 92502


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> I went to home desperate to buy a jack hammer from the rental department and this was sitting on the for sale rack, guy said it's only been used once or twice and it looked it... I've seen them advertised in reeves journal and p & m magazines but never used one or heard if they work or not...figured for the sale price of 1 BILL if it didn't work...no worries... Just so happened I had a problematic drain call to go to the next day.... I would call the rental departments and see what they have for sale... Can find great deals
> 
> Prescription Plumbing Inc
> P.O.Box 6378
> Oceanside, CA 92502


You got a great deal on it. Air rams come in handy. I never used mine as Much till we moved to hack central. I use to only need it on some drum traps and coffee station drains at dunkin donuts.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Prscptn Plmbng said:


> I went to home desperate to buy a jack hammer from the rental department and this was sitting on the for sale rack, guy said it's only been used once or twice and it looked it... I've seen them advertised in reeves journal and p & m magazines but never used one or heard if they work or not...figured for the sale price of 1 BILL if it didn't work...no worries... Just so happened I had a problematic drain call to go to the next day.... I would call the rental departments and see what they have for sale... Can find great deals
> 
> Prescription Plumbing Inc
> P.O.Box 6378
> Oceanside, CA 92502


 




Thanks for the tip my friend, I will be looking at HomeDepot tool rental dept. for tools being offered for sale....:thumbsup: I only learned HomeDepot has a tool rental dept. the other day when I was in a different HD near the contractor check-out.


----------



## slowforthecones (Apr 20, 2009)

i'll have to checkout home desperate.


----------



## sfplumbing (May 10, 2011)

*seen it at pumper and cleaner show*

watched demonstration and worked as advertised....but had my doubts if it would work out in the field. Thanks for the info....


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I picked up some bits for my jack hammer dirt cheap there......like 5 bucks if I remember right. He said they wouldn't work cuz the ends were dull now. :laughing:



Tommy plumber said:


> Thanks for the tip my friend, I will be looking at HomeDepot tool rental dept. for tools being offered for sale....:thumbsup: I only learned HomeDepot has a tool rental dept. the other day when I was in a different HD near the contractor check-out.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Kinetic Water Ram*

I picked one up on E-Bay for $100 the other day. It came with ever attachment possible as well. The only thing that sucked was it was needing new seals. The kit is only $25 though so hopefully I'll get some use out of this thing. It sounds like everyone else is!:thumbup:


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

*I got one from HD also*

I think I paid about the same $100 I have been using one for many years now with good success. It has a permanent home in my truck....We call it the "Master Blaster" good to hear that the seals are available cause it is about due for a rebuild! I would pay full retail because it makes me money


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Rebuild kit #KRRK from general. It has all the seals and leather ones and a bottle of neatsfoot oil for keeping the leather in shape.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

I will never use one. We had a employee use one for a quick fix in a sink in a commercial restaurant kitchen.
Clog was downstream, built up air blew back up through the system (which it will do for any clog after the trap and most likely up a vent). It blew ****e back up through adjoining bowls, all over the wall and all over a four tear tall chicken cart with fresh chicken in it ready for cooking.

After him having to clean it all up, I hate to say I can't verify if they threw the chicken away or just threw it in the fryer,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

What PSI did brain trust have it pumped up to? Lol


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Has anyone had success using the Ram Jet on a urinal?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

HSI said:


> Has anyone had success using the Ram Jet on a urinal?


I wouldn't unless I have full body/face suit... 99 % blockage is at the trap or just beyond.. why blast the crystals into more??


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

GAN said:


> I will never use one. We had a employee use one for a quick fix in a sink in a commercial restaurant kitchen.
> Clog was downstream, built up air blew back up through the system (which it will do for any clog after the trap and most likely up a vent). It blew ****e back up through adjoining bowls, all over the wall and all over a four tear tall chicken cart with fresh chicken in it ready for cooking.
> 
> After him having to clean it all up, I hate to say I can't verify if they threw the chicken away or just threw it in the fryer,,,,,,,,,


I think I would have a hard time billing for that service. :yes: Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall though.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nothing the hot grease won't kill. Yummy!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

GAN said:


> I will never use one. We had a employee use one for a quick fix in a sink in a commercial restaurant kitchen.
> Clog was downstream, built up air blew back up through the system (which it will do for any clog after the trap and most likely up a vent). It blew ****e back up through adjoining bowls, all over the wall and all over a four tear tall chicken cart with fresh chicken in it ready for cooking.
> 
> After him having to clean it all up, I hate to say I can't verify if they threw the chicken away or just threw it in the fryer,,,,,,,,,


He didn't know how or understand the limitation of the water ram.. I've used it many times beyond imagamtion.. with caution..


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

JDGA80 said:


> What PSI did brain trust have it pumped up to? Lol


To F,,,ing much......


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Water Ram is one tool I have never used or can see why I'd need it. Now the RO-Pump is a tool I'd like to have


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

GAN said:


> To F,,,ing much......


 Did it clear the blockage ?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Do you get complaints when you go to collect? In service, I can picture a customer saying "all he did was . . . and you charged me $***.00."

Should the work we do be too easy?


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> I think I would have a hard time billing for that service. :yes: Would've loved to have been a fly on the wall though.


Fly on the wall, huh? Wanna re-read the description of the walls in the story?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Did it clear the blockage ?


Nope, was down stream of trap and after two other horizontal branches tied into the line is was blasting, he still had to get the machine out....clean the walls,,,,clean nearby equipment,,,clean part of the ceiling,,,,, lucky he didn't get fired.,,,,,,,,:bangin:.

We nick named him "chicken man" for a while.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> Do you get complaints when you go to collect? In service, I can picture a customer saying "all he did was . . . and you charged me $***.00."
> 
> Should the work we do be too easy?


That was company Freebie,,,,,,,,, lucky the company didn't get sued.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Odd, I know I posted a reply to this thread the other day. Well here it is again.

I use my water ram and Ro-Pump all the time on hand wash sinks, Lav sinks, bath tubs, laundry tubs, mop sinks, floor drains and even a urinal. Just having the right adaptors to make a seal and not over doing it in pressure will ensure you do not make a huge mess. 

Also I never had an issue collecting on a job using these tools to clear a stoppage. 

Just like any tool you need to be aware of your surroundings (back to back fixtures), the limitations of the tool, and how to safely use it.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Installed the (KRRK) rebuild kit for my ram today. Pretty easy to do. Works like a brand new one even though the guy at General said it was older than Methuselah.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> Odd, I know I posted a reply to this thread the other day. Well here it is again. I use my water ram and Ro-Pump all the time on hand wash sinks, Lav sinks, bath tubs, laundry tubs, mop sinks, floor drains and even a urinal. Just having the right adaptors to make a seal and not over doing it in pressure will ensure you do not make a huge mess. Also I never had an issue collecting on a job using these tools to clear a stoppage. Just like any tool you need to be aware of your surroundings (back to back fixtures), the limitations of the tool, and how to safely use it.


Hey SewerRatz, that ROPump works good? Never seen them. I have a similar cheap off brand that has done some amazing things with drum traps and son on. Always wished there was a pro model. Did you get it online? Thanks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Odd, I know I posted a reply to this thread the other day. Well here it is again. I use my water ram and Ro-Pump all the time on hand wash sinks, Lav sinks, bath tubs, laundry tubs, mop sinks, floor drains and even a urinal. Just having the right adaptors to make a seal and not over doing it in pressure will ensure you do not make a huge mess. Also I never had an issue collecting on a job using these tools to clear a stoppage. Just like any tool you need to be aware of your surroundings (back to back fixtures), the limitations of the tool, and how to safely use it.


SR,

You mistakenly sent your reply as a reported post rather than a reply. I thought I sent you a PM about it, but I must have forgot. Sorry.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> SR, You mistakenly sent your reply as a reported post rather than a reply. I thought I sent you a PM about it, but I must have forgot. Sorry.


 Weird? Because I recall reading it...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Here it is...


SewerRatz said:


> I use my water ram and ro-pump all the time on slow hand sinks, urinals, bar drains, laundry tubs, bath tubs, and floor drains. It works 98% of the time, and my customers are more than happy to pay.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> SR,
> 
> You mistakenly sent your reply as a reported post rather than a reply. I thought I sent you a PM about it, but I must have forgot. Sorry.


Anything is possible, using the cell phone app and me don't get along.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ibeplumber said:


> Hey SewerRatz, that ROPump works good? Never seen them. I have a similar cheap off brand that has done some amazing things with drum traps and son on. Always wished there was a pro model. Did you get it online? Thanks.


I got my Ro-Pump from AJ Coleman, and works wonders on sinks tubs water closets and urinals as long as you can get a seal.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> I got my Ro-Pump from AJ Coleman, and works wonders on sinks tubs water closets and urinals as long as you can get a seal.


What's AJ Colman a supply house? Do you like the pro angled head? Or the cheaper straight one?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ibeplumber said:


> What's AJ Colman a supply house? Do you like the pro angled head? Or the cheaper straight one?


One of the big boy Rigid dealers.

http://www.allanjcoleman.com/


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> One of the big boy Rigid dealers.
> 
> http://www.allanjcoleman.com/





ibeplumber said:


> What's AJ Colman a supply house? Do you like the pro angled head? Or the cheaper straight one?


AJ Coleman is one of the oldest sewer equipment suppliers. He carries Spartan, Duracable, General, FlexiRooter, Marco, Ridgid, and many others. As for Ridgid he also carries the plumbing products by Ridgid.

I like the angled one myself. As for a straight model Allen J Coleman has been making their own brass bodied version since the early 1900's they call it a force pump. It works as good as a ro-pump. Just the straight design makes it hard to use on the bar sinks since the drain is under the bars.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

I didn't see the Rothenberger pump or their in-house version on the site


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

JDGA80 said:


> I didn't see the Rothenberger pump or their in-house version on the site


As fir ro-pump Rothenberger stopped importing them. The website would be insanely huge if they listed everything. Just call there Monday morning talk to Marvin or Kirk.


----------

